# KaBu ooh!



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's almost time!

Rather than resurrect 'our' shells thread I'd thought I'd start a new one and get things rolling...so much to plan...who is coming, where they are staying etc etc etc...






and here's a linky poo for klub kabu

http://www.kabu.co.uk/about.htm

Sooooooooooo......get yer arses in gear coz it's THAT time of year!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a coming 

I like her >>


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

aw thnaks she's cute isn't she!

Great that your coming along...have I had the pleasure?

If not look forward to meeting you on the night


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't think you have, and nor have I... looks like a good night


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Don't think you have, and nor have I... looks like a good night


   

i'm coming too. will be the first time i've met any urbanites. be gentle.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2007)

Finally!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i'm coming too. will be the first time i've met any urbanites. be gentle.




Oh great!!!!

We are a friendly bunch...well most if us.  

Stick with me kid and I'll save you from the dodgy ones!

Should be a fair few of us going this year...the Bristol crew and friends from afar are growing in numbers.


I remember back in the day...yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm coming and I'm staying with wiskers and derv


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 2, 2007)

biddlybee and fizzer - you're in for a treat when you meet each other, cos your both teh loveleeeez 

looking forward to meeting you electrogirl


----------



## Callie (Mar 2, 2007)

I am coming and I am gonna stay with krs, although maybe i will change my mind and go to wiskers's's's to play with kittens 

will be lovely to meet you electrogirl! 

I might be mildly excited


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2007)

I am coming and I am gonna stay with myself!! unless I get lucky.....although if I did I guess they could stay with me......anyway....errm


I either have room for peeps to stay or not....I will know nearer the time, potentially I have 4 beds booked , that could change,I could squeeze 6 munted peeps in


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i'm coming too. will be the first time i've met any urbanites. be gentle.




YAY!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm coming and I'm staying with wiskers and derv





YaY!!!


----------



## Callie (Mar 2, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I am coming and I am gonna stay with myself!! unless I get lucky.....although if I did I guess they could stay with me......anyway....errm




I reckon you'll have a hard time not staying with yourself but it might be fun trying to escape!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be texting you to make sure you are misbehaving yourselves!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 3, 2007)

will try and come - last year was ace! (sorry I don't seem ever to post any more but am still lurking  )
x


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> biddlybee and fizzer - you're in for a treat when you meet each other, cos your both teh loveleeeez



eh? Can't wait now...I think!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> YaY!!!




Kali...you seen Mr. Sunspots? 


ooooh and look out for me on wednesday morning about 9ish... will be going to carribean shops on Stapleton rd and the sweetmart...shopping with 50 six year olds from saff Bristol!!!!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ...Mr. Sunspots?



With regret, I think I've retired from dancing. 

-Hopefully with my dignity still intact though...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that lycra man at Ashton Court?


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 4, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Is that lycra man at Ashton Court?



Yep! 

Along with the legendary Leather Pants Man, I reckon he's probably one of Ashton Court's most famous characters.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

If you look really closely it looks like his winkle is poking out from between his legs!


----------



## dervish (Mar 4, 2007)

Yah! Kabu! 



Yay! Tanky's coming to visit! 



We're coming, might be able to put a few peeps up if they are in need too.


----------



## Callie (Mar 4, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> Yah! Kabu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do you think ill fit into a cat bed? *looks hopeful*


----------



## Reg in slippers (Mar 4, 2007)

might make it down


bring a knife for fizzer's chop


----------



## dervish (Mar 4, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> do you think ill fit into a cat bed? *looks hopeful*



well, since the cats sleep in our bed, probably!


----------



## Callie (Mar 4, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> might make it down
> 
> 
> bring a knife for fizzer's chop




yay!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 5, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> might make it down
> 
> 
> bring a knife for fizzer's chop



Yay


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm Coming and I'm staying at Fizzers


----------



## Isambard (Mar 5, 2007)

Bombscare, you want to mind that fucking vicious tiger that lives in the letterbox at Fizzer's mind!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2007)

You want to might that fucking ???




 


I dont understand


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2007)

OOooh oooh I get it now its "mind" innit 

"You want to Mind that fucking tiger" innit

YAY I get it now



hey hey up here for dancing me


----------



## Isambard (Mar 5, 2007)

I was a wee bit confuzzled sorry. It's the pills.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> might make it down
> 
> 
> bring a knife for fizzer's chop



OI! Watch it mister!  





Seriously though Reg....FEKING 'ELL! after all these years I may finally get to meet you...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'm Coming and I'm staying at Fizzers



shouldn't that be " I'm staying and I'm coming at fizzers"?  




Actually...could be a bit of squash bombscare, I mean, you've left it a tad late to book yer space innit? I'll have to check and get back to ya...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Bombscare, you want to mind that fucking vicious tiger that lives in the letterbox at Fizzer's mind!




I wasn't aware I had a letterbox in my mind. Maybe thats why people say that they keep knocking and no one is home.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 5, 2007)

Edit. Double post!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 5, 2007)

It's always first class babe!

XxxxX

W00t!!11!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2007)

lovin it!    xxxxXXXxxxx lol


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I was a wee bit confuzzled sorry. It's the pills.




Vitamin C pills are bastards


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> shouldn't that be " I'm staying and I'm coming at fizzers"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough I'll go and nuzzle up with . . .er. . .blossom !!


----------



## JTG (Mar 6, 2007)

bollox to that, too far to go innit


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2007)

blossoms cheating on me with another bloke now


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm coming and staying at Kali's. 


Why did no-one tell me about this thread?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 7, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> blossoms cheating on me with another bloke now



Who, Ivor?   
Put a cap in his ass like a ratboy on an organic farm dude!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I'm coming and staying at Kali's.
> 
> 
> Why did no-one tell me about this thread?




I did try


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

Yadda yadda yadda

I have a weak bladda...could be the wine...har har


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is some more detailed info for potential kabu-ers 


Hi

It’s that time of year again! You’ve given us your email at some point when we have met you at a party, club, event or through work, so we can invite you to Klub Kabu - now in its 5th year.

A once a year club night with a difference. Two rooms of superb all female DJs including Queen Bee, Catjane, Miss Divine, Pointless Sisters and Diss Miss, playing an eclectic mix of electro, breaks, drum & bass, hip hop, reggae, funky house, soul, Asian beats, techno, disco punk and ska. Check out the web site for line up details.

Also featuring the Red Hot Frilly Kickers can-can troupe, the Fairy Posse, installations and projections, sweets, fruit and ice pops. 

Top quality from start to finish, so get there early to avoid disappointment! 

Klub Kabu is a benefit night. This year we are raising money for The Friends of the Bristol Oncology Department, a group raising money to purchase a new radiotherapy machine especially useful for the treatment of breast cancer.

To support the night, please forward this email to your friends. 

See you there!! 

Suzanne, Kath, Mia, Terri, Pete and the rest of the Kabu crew xxx
www.kabu.co.uk


Map link to find the Blue Mountain  
-- 
  Pete Maginnis
petemaginnis@fastmail.co.uk



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2007)

I am planning on dragging various urbies and chat folk to eat some Moroccan food in Easton, pop into the Duke of York in Werbys prehaps, then on to kabu, mebbe a lickle crawl on the way?


Thoughts?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 15, 2007)

I got that email this monring as well


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2007)

Mmmm Morrocan food, like couscous and shizzle?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 15, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Mmmm Morrocan food, like couscous and shizzle?




What's shizzle?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2007)

It's what you do to ma' nizzle.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 16, 2007)

Shizzle  

tiz brizzle but wrong boards izzle


----------



## Isambard (Mar 16, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> wrong boards izzle



Do I look boverred?


----------



## jjuice (Mar 16, 2007)

*Warm  up at Queen's Head ? Sat 17th*

I'm planning a good warm up tommorrow night - at  the Queens Head for Duvet Vous

I'm coming from Wales so it'd better be good ! 

Anyone else up for a dance - I thinkthis Spring time feeling may have got me in touch with my inner labrador !


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 17, 2007)

jjuice said:
			
		

> I'm planning a good warm up tommorrow night - at  the Queens Head for Duvet Vous
> 
> I'm coming from Wales so it'd better be good !
> 
> Anyone else up for a dance - I thinkthis Spring time feeling may have got me in touch with my inner labrador !




I reckon you should start a separate thread, as it will get lost if you keep it here


----------



## jjuice (Mar 17, 2007)

'tis okay, maybe lost is where its meant to be


----------



## Maggot (Mar 17, 2007)

Bugger, I can't get the day of Kabu off work.  I'll have to come straight afterwards. Will probably get to Brizzle between 8 and 9.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, it doesn't start until 10 anyhoo and bombscare and I wont make it into town until about 9.30 so your in good company.

I canni wait!

whats everyone wearing?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2007)

I take it your're all coming nekkid then...whooooo woo!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 22, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't start until 10 anyhoo and bombscare and I wont make it into town until about 9.30



Really. . .? 


So I'll be sittin about scratchin me arse til bout 9.15 then


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2007)

Im making flavoured vodka 

one is cherry bakewell flavour and the other is butter mint flavour, this is most exciting for me!!!!!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 23, 2007)

hey Callie, tell the recipe innit.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 23, 2007)

right booked me tickets, i will be in bristol and at the front door of jtg at about 8pm, if they aint in i am fucked cos i only know where they live the rest of Bristol is a scary blur as far as my memory serves. 

I shall be mainly wearing comfortable dark coloured clothes and comfortable preferably waterproof shoes, but i might bring my flashing ears of bunny joy to top the outfit off or i may not.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2007)

Bring the bunny ears!!!

I shall be mostly wearing...a dress type thingy to show off my huge black and blue lumpy leg  



ooooh, while I remember, everyone thinking of coming back for after hours shinannigans, may want to bring a few 50p's  



Where is Spanx? Is she still coming?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ooooh, while I remember, everyone thinking of coming back for after hours shinannigans, may want to bring a few 50p's


Why?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Where is Spanx? Is she still coming?



here I am 

yep, I'm still coming, arriving in bristol about 3pm, where I shall be met by the lovely jittug, who hopefully will show me round a bit and then I shall meet up with the wonderful wiskers, which I'm very excited about, because I miss her loads.  and then I'll see the delightful dervish 

and then I shall get to see my fabulous fizz after all this time - I fear I may pop with excitement before next friday 

looking forward to seeing loads of people I've not seen for a very long time 

shelly - YOU HAVE TO BRING THE EARS


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Why?


for the leccy I would imagine


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> for the leccy I would imagine



...and milk so Krs can make everyone lots of lovely cuppas.




<Wonders if my tea requirements are still on the list on the cupboard door?


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> <Wonders if my tea requirements are still on the list on the cupboard door?




its gone! can you believe it? i thought it was a fanastic idea cos I never remember what people have in their tea/coffee (apart from krs and jtg who both have 20 million sugars)


all gone


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> its gone! can you believe it? i thought it was a fanastic idea cos I never remember what people have in their tea/coffee (apart from krs and jtg who both have 20 million sugars)
> 
> 
> all gone



Oh no!  It was an excellent idea because anyone could in theory make the tea and know instantly who has what and how.  This was particularly useful if you had memory problems which always seemed to happen to me whenever I visited the Krs/Jgt household. 

I'm sad now that the list has gone.  If you make another one I have strong tea with a little milk and no sugars please.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> its gone! can you believe it? i thought it was a fanastic idea cos I never remember what people have in their tea/coffee (apart from krs and jtg who both have 20 million sugars)
> 
> 
> all gone



That was a nasty shock weren't it  I think they should resurrect it meself


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> for the leccy I would imagine


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2007)

if it does return (which krs hinted that it might) it may well be typed and alphabeticalisized


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> if it does return (which krs hinted that it might) it may well be typed and alphabeticalisized



Knowing Krs I wouldn't expect anything less. 

Have a great time everyone...I shall be logging on here for regular updates.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> if it does return (which krs hinted that it might) it may well be typed and alphabeticalisized



Could be a spot of lamination going on too ...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> If you make another one I have strong tea with a little milk and no sugars please.



same for me please


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2007)

There MUST be a new KRS and Jittug drinks list:

Tea: medium with plenty of milk and no sugar.
Coffee: Black and strong. No sugar.

And my mind boggles at the thought of the 50p pieces. 

And right after Kabu we could do a thread on some May Mashup Madness. ;-)


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> And right after Kabu we could do a thread on some May Mashup Madness.



Do you mean instead of a mushie picnic?!!    Are you presuming Mr Isambard to change my social calander?  If its May it must be a picnic surely?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay!

Less than a week to go now!

You're so gonna be missed sparkliing  

I''l send you a 'say and send'  


Oh and the 50p's are optional BUT you may be glad of them at the end of the evening I reckon 4 or 5 should do the trick...best if they are 50p pieces as well though smaller denominations will be accepted...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Are you presuming Mr Isambard to change my social calander?



No. 
So Sorry x 1 million.  

Hopefully we can meet up in May Sparkling. I bought some of that hand wash stuff the other week and thought of all the fun we had.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 25, 2007)

ok so the list is:

50p's
biscuits
savory snackage
bunny ears
myself
clean pants
toothbrush

sorted.

sparkling is there no way we can arrange a live satellite feed or something??


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2007)

Good list.

And don't forget kids, pace yerself. Especially you techno and Drum n bass heads, coz they ainta playing til laters in the night.


downstairs

10.00 DJ Kacey  electro 
11.00 Can Can troupe 
11.00 ellyphunk funky breaks 
12.00 Miss Divine  underground funky dubs 
1.00 Can Can troupe 
1.00 Jodie Lee break beats 
2.00 Veba  drum&bass 
3.00 CatJane techno 

upstairs

10 -11.30  Pointless Sisters  disco, soul, punk, ska 
11.30 - 12.30  Blackrainbow asian beat and bass 
12.30 - 1.30  Diss Miss hip hop 
1.30 - 2.30 Queen Bee  afro and latin beats 
2.30 - 4.00 Highart funky soul  

Looks like I'm gonna be getting fit running up and downstairs all night then innit!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 26, 2007)

Pointless Sisters and Diss Miss look good.

Techno and drum and bass are really only for me when I'm up and bouncy like a pack of aggitated squirrels in a Tesco carrier.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 26, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> ok so the list is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds excellent...just send me loads of say and sends and I'll be happy.  I'm almost as excited as you lot.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 26, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> That sounds excellent...just send me loads of say and sends and I'll be happy.  I'm almost as excited as you lot.




Nah i reckon if fizz stands on my shoulders and we get a coat hanger stylee aerial thing going on we could broadcast live


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to warn you, i'm charged with static electricity like you wouldn't believe. If I stand on yer shoulders holding a coat hanger we are gonna be a full on lightning conductor!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 28, 2007)

Grrrr, piccies not working.


BTW, if you see a particular gentleman there from a supermarket, tell him my MySpace innit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 28, 2007)

No drum&bass til 2am


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Mar 28, 2007)

I will be there representing the U75 wrong'un faction


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 28, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I have to warn you, i'm charged with static electricity like you wouldn't believe. If I stand on yer shoulders holding a coat hanger we are gonna be a full on lightning conductor!


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> Im making flavoured vodka
> 
> one is cherry bakewell flavour and the other is butter mint flavour, this is most exciting for me!!!!!




the butter mint vodka now has chocolate in it too! 

Ive no idea how this will turn out cos Ive never done it before,

its basically just vodka with stuff in - butter mint choc has butter mintoe sweets and cocoa powder - its very brown 

cheery bakewell has fresh strawberries, glace cherries, almonds and vanilla essence


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2007)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> I will be there representing the U75 wrong'un faction




cool! a new recruit!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 29, 2007)

So will people be in the usual place before clubbing? I fancy the pipe and slippers meself, but that could just be one of the stops en route...


Everyone send healing vibes to Reg who has manflu and may not make it......to kabu


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

oh no, no reg  get well soon 

I've just started packing my stuff, I'm excited and nervous rolled into one


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

<waves to kali>

Erm...I think we are gonna make it to krs, drop off the submarine and then leg it around to kabu for when it opens.

I have no idea what everyone else is doing though...get Reg to take some beechams cold and flu sachets!! He cannot miss the ball!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> the butter mint vodka now has chocolate in it too!
> 
> Ive no idea how this will turn out cos Ive never done it before,
> 
> ...




Bring it on!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

Cpatain Rbubish said:
			
		

> I will be there representing the U75 wrong'un faction




You'll be in good company...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> No drum&bass til 2am




I know! I'll be crawling on all fours by then!

I'm determined to wait it out though. She was pretty good last year and it was her first set in front of a large crowd. I've heard she has been doing really well this year.

If we force ourselves not to move too much for 3 or four hours we should be ok


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

List thus far...

Sweets from Asdals
Absinthe
balloons in all different shades
50p's to feed the purple headed snake
chew gums
stuff
things
practise poi
camera
room odouriser
things
stuff




oh yeah...coat hanger...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 29, 2007)

coat hanger? sweets? balloons? 

Is there something I don't know? What should I pack


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

oooh...has everyone met at least one person? 

I've met pigging shed loads of ya and you all get on my tits so I'll be spending the night avoiding you of course, but what of the others? 

How will ya recognise us?

<stupid question>

Thinks of Shells list and coat hanger stunt...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> coat hanger? sweets? balloons?
> 
> Is there something I don't know? What should I pack



sent ya pm...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 29, 2007)

Erm, I've met quite a few, so will recognize at least one person... still don't know what to pack though


----------



## Isambard (Mar 29, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> still don't know what to pack though




As the classic line goes from the after hours classic TV show:

Pack your party bags people becuase it's going to be a large one!  

I just found da Fizzers number so I can send a text to check you are all missbehaving.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

Izzy!

 I'll miss you and sparkling


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2007)

They have a chill out outdoor balcony!!!!! 

A balcony!

oh dear a balcony...


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <waves to kali>
> 
> 
> I have no idea what everyone else is doing though...get Reg to take some beechams cold and flu sachets!! He cannot miss the ball!


<waves back>

Reg is definately not coming  The jive convention we went to in Hemsby really knackered him out...)

Well my plan is that I am gonna drag the captain, HP 66 and biddley bee to the duke of york and then Stokescroft bound, I hear roumors of meeting at the eclipse is this correct?
Maggot is arriving bout 8-9 and I will have to direct him via phone as I wont be at home, so would be good to know where to direct him to!!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 30, 2007)

I expect a full report later of all the naughty details.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2007)

I know nada about the eclipse thang moi dear.

You have my mobby do you not?

Do I have you're current number?

hmmmmmm... I'll text and find out!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2007)

Erm...I can't find yer number?! 

I'll pm you mine...but like I said, we are not leaving until about 9 0'clock to get to krs.

Yay! to hpp 66!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 30, 2007)

see you all later 

I had a good welcoming commitee


----------



## sparkling (Mar 30, 2007)

Give a big hug to HP66 for me...I had many a happy hug from her in Bristol.

<sighs>

Can someone pm me Issy's number I feel that even though niether of us are there we could be in spirit by texting or says and sends.  

<thinks of confusing things to get Fizz to do later when she is fizzled>


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2007)

At a loose end tonight a bit, and just wondering, blokes can come to this event too yeah? (not that I'll recognise any urbanites there anyway...)


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 30, 2007)

oh dayz. i thought i couldn't come but now i can but i only have kali's number and i don't know if it's the right one.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 30, 2007)

Lots of hugs and holding hands kids hey!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 30, 2007)

Have fun everybody!


----------



## chazegee (Mar 31, 2007)

What a great night.
Hello Gerry mate, pleased to meet you.
Remember doing some cartwheels with some nutty girls at 4am 
Best music in a club I've heard for years


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2007)

Has the sun come up on the after party crew I wonder?


----------



## sparkling (Mar 31, 2007)

Was it last night?    I thought it was tonight and was getting all prepared to send confusing texts as well.   

How is everyone? 

Tell us the news.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2007)

well what can i say? was lovely to meet everyone. 

however, i must apologise for my wastedness. the bottle of wine i drank to calm the nerves of going to meet randoms off the internet seemed to be not such a good idea later on.

anyways, i hope to redeem myself at a later date, if you'll have me.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

I've just woken up 


Fizz hasn't really gone to sleep yet.


I woke up to her sitting up in bed with a magzine, that she's just been looking at the pictures in for the last 5 hrs with her saucer eyes and the look of thank fuck your awake I can play and talk your ears off now 

Its a bit like waking up to a pet that's busting to go out for a wee in the garden.


Anyway good to see everyone as per usual 


And Electrogirl. . . .sorry we broke you  


Biiddlyb and capt rbububsh, did you guys turn up when everyone was past the point of no return. Sorry I didnt get to say hi.

Chazegee I dont know who you are so I didnt get to say hi to you either. Maybe next time


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And Electrogirl. . . .sorry we broke you


 

no honestly, i really wish that i hadn't been so crap. 

i just got home and was making a cup of tea in the kitchen and my flat mate cme in and exclaimed "oh my god, what's going on with your foot??"

i looked down and i had blood all over it? 

maybe it was when i got up and had pins and needles in my legs and cacked over.

i'm so bloody cool.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> busting to go out for a wee in the garden.




Seen that movie.

It seems the night loved up to the glorious tradition of Bristol meet ups, looking forward to the next one I can get to.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> no honestly, i really wish that i hadn't been so crap.
> 
> i just got home and was making a cup of tea in the kitchen and my flat mate cme in and exclaimed "oh my god, what's going on with your foot??"
> 
> ...




Nah you weren't crap, and we break most people the first time. They either come again or run away scared. 

We put you to bed last night and your foot was ok then so I dunno what happened to ya after that.  Morning after the night before innit.


Izzy you were there in spirit. . . a red and a bluey green spirit called Absinthe


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd just like to say thank you to bumscare for waking me up with a phone call to check that I wasn't broken  

mind you, at about 9am I had a phone call from a member of staff asking if they were due at work today.  I said yes.  I don't think she was 

that was a good night, loved the way the kabu people put on a party, loads of nice touches and a lovely bunch too 

feeling pretty good, but my tongue hurts


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

Tanky that cos you were licking sandpaper.

We told you not to do it but you did insist 



We thought it was a new "London" thing



Fizz says her knee is sticky


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh and we'll be on our way in a minute to drag you guys over to bunKRS if your decent. 


And no farting in the car this tim. . . e Fizz was blaming me saying the car smelt of arse


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I got there around 1am or so, and went round asking loads of people if they were from urban, and they all said 'no, never heard of it' which made me look like a bit of a weirdo. Luckily i bumped into chazegee and we discussed how we didn't know anyone else from urban who was there.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

I was the tall skinhead in the West coast choppers shirt standing near the speakers downstairs 


The rest of the urbs at various points throughout the night would be standing around me. they tend to use me as the meeting place cos they can see me over the top of everyone.

If ya get lost find bombscare and the othersl turn up when they realise


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 31, 2007)

Aha, I mostly made myself look mental by asking people upstairs, did do a bit downstairs by the bar, but seeing the large crowd of people in the main bit of the downstairs, I decided not to look like a fool any further!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> they tend to use me as the meeting place



If you ever get lost you just text "Bombscare, put your hands up" innit.


----------



## dervish (Mar 31, 2007)

Revolving around bombscare! 

That was a good night. My brain hurts.

My backs feeling better though!


----------



## chazegee (Mar 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Chazegee I dont know who you are so I didnt get to say hi to you either. Maybe next time



Yeah, are there any other nights In Bristol like this, that was right up my street


----------



## wiskey (Mar 31, 2007)

PHOTOS

was fun 

i have cold toes


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Biiddlyb and capt rbububsh, did you guys turn up when everyone was past the point of no return. Sorry I didnt get to say hi.


Not sure how we missed you.. turned up at the same time as electrogirl, but we were bouncing from upstairs to downstairs trying to find some decent tunes 

Flaked out quite early, because I had a bizarre reaction to the smoke downstairs... will do better next time


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

You were stood right behind him! I thought you must have already said hello otherwise I would have said! I'm usually more talkative but those thumping beats kept a calling  

Like bombscare said, by the time you guys arrived most of us were well on our way to never never land...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Was it last night?    I thought it was tonight and was getting all prepared to send confusing texts as well.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Tell us the news.



OMG so it wasn't you that sent me a picture of their kitchen about 1am this morning then?  

Top night as always. I liked the venue also.
Such a brilliant bunch of peeps the kabu crowd.
Lovely to spend time with the usual suspects and the not so usual  

We missed you Sparkling, shells kept saying that something wasn't right, especially coming back after krs... 


Oh and I managed to go out onto the balcony without getting the urge to climb over it!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2007)

Had an excellent time. A great club, done out brilliantly. Lots of lovely friendly people. Specially like the bowl of inspirational comments!

Really enjoyed the music too. Biddley Bee, did you miss the drum and bass? Went looking for you to tell you when it was on but couldn't find you.

Many thanks to JTG and JRS for the great impromptu hospitality, thanks to Kali for the intended hospitality, thanks to Callie for the lovely vodka.

Was great to meet you electrogirl. Don't worry about it, you're following in a long line of people getting very drunk on their urban debut!




			
				Gerry1time said:
			
		

> Aha, I mostly made myself look mental by asking people upstairs, did do a bit downstairs by the bar, but seeing the large crowd of people in the main bit of the downstairs, I decided not to look like a fool any further!



How could you have missed OneNameShelley's Bunny ears?!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 1, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OMG so it wasn't you that sent me a picture of their kitchen about 1am this morning then?




No     I was all prepared to stay up late Saturday and give you confusing tasks to do as well.   Oh well will have to be there in person next time. 


Sounds and looks like you all had the normal typical Bristol fun.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> <thinks of confusing things to get Fizz to do later when she is fizzled>


You seemed to know it was on friday in this post.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 1, 2007)

I showed willing last night in solidarity. i is teh hurting all over and there is the wiff of dugs.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2007)

had a lovely time as always, I have to say i really like Kabu they put on a proper show and not just a night in a club its ace and i am glad that the money is going to such a good cause too. Oh and i just wanna say ICEPOLES FUCKING RULE!!!! Its a genius idea. It were good but there were two key ingrediants missing Sparkles and Spacey both of you were missed lots. Nice to meet Electrogirl.

Thank you to everyone who i spent time with it was a always a honour and a pleasure. And KRS makes the best cuppa this side of the universe in my humble opinion. I have to say i think i probably snored my way home and i managed to take all those clothes back too


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 1, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> i is teh hurting all over and there is the wiff of dugs.













dont go out with a sauasge in yer pocket mate


----------



## sparkling (Apr 2, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> had a lovely time as always, I have to say i really like Kabu they put on a proper show and not just a night in a club its ace and i am glad that the money is going to such a good cause too. Oh and i just wanna say ICEPOLES FUCKING RULE!!!! Its a genius idea. It were good but there were two key ingrediants missing Sparkles and Spacey both of you were missed lots. Nice to meet Electrogirl.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who i spent time with it was a always a honour and a pleasure. And KRS makes the best cuppa this side of the universe in my humble opinion. I have to say i think i probably snored my way home and i managed to take all those clothes back too



Aahhh thanks Shells.  Hope to see you soon either this side of the m25 or back in Bristol sometime this year.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 2, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Aahhh thanks Shells.  Hope to see you soon either this side of the m25 or back in Bristol sometime this year.




of course or i will throw a HUGE hissy fit and fall over


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2007)

My throat is minging...I think I fed the purple headed snake too much.

I shouldn't have gone for the double bubble innit  

Old enough to know better...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello  I had a great time  soooooo many faces I hadn't seen for years, some for about 10 years!!-Including two 20 something year olds that I used to baby sit when they were toddlers, one of whom has a baby Yep a right nostalgia trip.

I would have loved to have caught up with people afterwards, but I am such a light weight these days , I had to got to bed


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 3, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> My throat is minging...I think I fed the purple headed snake too much.
> 
> I shouldn't have gone for the double bubble innit
> 
> Old enough to know better...




Fizz to krs:

"Oooh you have spoilt me now, i can never go back to singles now"


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

She used to say the same to me. 


Now its all stop it, stop, stop, 7 is more enough  


















I thought she liked chocolate


----------

